

Greg Smith's rant costs Goldman $2.2-billion in one day - dchmiel
http://business.financialpost.com/2012/03/15/employees-rant-costs-goldman-2-2-billion/

======
mooism2
_Goldman's market value_ declined by $2.2bn in one day.

To a first approximation, this tells us _nothing_ about how much it has cost
Goldman Sachs. Are customers walking away, whether to competitors or out of
the market entirely? Who knows?

------
willvarfar
Taking Lawrence Lessig's view:
[http://edition.cnn.com/2012/03/15/opinion/lessig-goldman-
sac...](http://edition.cnn.com/2012/03/15/opinion/lessig-goldman-
sachs/index.html) , this is the problem

